# 2002 Sentra Radio help



## hopefullysoon (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a 2002 Nissan sentra and I want to replace the factory radio. The lady who sold it to me said that if I remove the radio the car wont start because of some anti-theft system.

Is there any models that do this? I'm worried about installing a new pioneer head unit.

And if possible can someone provide me a link to any audio related how to's please.


Thank You guys in advance!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

hopefullysoon said:


> I have a 2002 Nissan sentra and I want to replace the factory radio. The lady who sold it to me said that if I remove the radio the car wont start because of some anti-theft system.
> 
> Is there any models that do this? I'm worried about installing a new pioneer head unit.
> 
> ...


You're fine. Go ahead and replace it with an aftermarket stereo deck.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Best buy ought to have the materials you need. That where I got mine from.


----------



## hopefullysoon (Mar 21, 2009)

Did you have the same anti-theft thing?

I mean was it just a sales pitch because she was all seriouse about it.

It may benothing but if the car wont start after I replace the stereo I'm gonna freak out.

Thanks for your reply so quickly saint!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

There isnt an anti-theft thing


----------



## kb_b (Oct 26, 2008)

Just swap my old deck out. You probably want to swap out those speakers as well.


----------



## hopefullysoon (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok going to do it this week thanks saint for relieving my wierd worry.

I know it will sound a lot better my left output on the stereo is out so I think it's the stereo since the whole left side is effected.

Thanks again saint


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

saint0421 said:


> There isnt an anti-theft thing


Exactly!
This feature is found on European cars.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its only a Sentra....


----------



## DMXVENOM (Apr 5, 2009)

its called NATS and he's right, no problems but then again no NATS in mine either so i changed out my deck at home


----------

